

Ask HN: Besides HN, What Sites/Blogs Do You Visit Daily? - donniefitz2

I find that I pretty much limit myself to a few blogs and tech sites. Mostly I read Techmeme, HN,  Reddit, and Tech Crunch, but I'm sure there's more interesting sites and blogs out there. Which ones do you visit on a daily basis?
======
sahillavingia
For fitness:

<http://www.reddit.com/r/fitness/> <http://stronglifts.com/forum/>

For design:

<http://dribbble.com/>

------
greatfog
The Register [<http://www.theregister.co.uk/>]

discussion by recovered and recovering sysadmins [alt.sysadmin.recovery]

------
gauravgupta
You should try these - Mashable, ReadWriteWeb, Daring Fireball, Slashdot,
Coding Horror, Venture Beat, Valleywag, Digg Technology section, ARS Technica,
Joel on Software, A List Apart

------
benchmark
<http://www.marginalrevolution.com> is brilliant. Also try Delicious.com,
Popurl.com and Slashdot.

